# How much perfume/deodorant is harmful to the bird?



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

I had a friend come ovee and he perfumed himself before he came - nothing too bad, but I could smell it. Afterwards, I got a bit scared for my budgie. Is this ok or should it never ever happen again?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie should be fine. If he didn't have close contact with your friend and he is acting normal, then all is well.
What is more dangerous is to apply the perfume or spray deodorant in the room where the pet bird is or to let bird be close (as in the shoulder area) when one has the perfume on and it's still intense in scent. 
Before handling and closely interacting with a pet bird, it's best for a person to thoroughly wash to remove all the traces of perfume and to change the perfumed clothes as well.


----------



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

No, he didn't handle her, she's not yet fit to be out of the cage. She's currently sleeping peacefully, so I think she'll be alright :3 But I will tell everyone for future reference


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear you are doing everything you can to ensure your budgie's health and well-being! :urock:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html*


----------



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

Well ofc, she's my little baby ^^ I've read that article before, but thank you so much for your support


----------

